# average price of candy & flake paint job



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

....


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Go ask your local autobody or custom shop.............




































Otherwise Im gonna tell you starting at $3500 to $7000+


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

With no body work I start out for 1 color kandy flake paintjob for the exterior only no jams 3500$ Add 400$ for jams on a 2 door car and 600$ for a 4 door.


----------



## YAYOS64 (Apr 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jul 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11161408
> *With no body work I start out for 1 color kandy flake paintjob for the exterior only no jams 3500$ Add 400$ for jams on a 2 door car and 600$ for a 4 door.
> *


thats about right..... and does price depend on the color.... for example black base silver flake and candy brandy wine


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

Auto Enhancements @ 2221 Central in Albuquerque does candy and flake for $1500.


----------



## umlolo (Nov 5, 2001)

look up custom paint jobs in the 559 he is in tulare i believe 
topic is in paint and auyobody


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 24 2008, 08:41 AM~11165808
> *Auto Enhancements @ 2221 Central in Albuquerque does candy and flake for $1500.
> *




:0 :0 how the hell do they make any money? supplies will cost that much alone


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84_@Jul 23 2008, 05:51 PM~11161408
> *With no body work I start out for 1 color kandy flake paintjob for the exterior only no jams 3500$ Add 400$ for jams on a 2 door car and 600$ for a 4 door.
> *


Damn, it's almost worth it just to tow my car to FL for paint. Can't get a price like that in the Northeast... :nosad:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 25 2008, 04:18 PM~11178618
> *Damn, it's almost worth it just to tow my car to FL for paint.  Can't get a price like that in the Northeast... :nosad:
> *


 :0 holy crap thats cheap


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

I have over $800 in material for a full coverage flake job so I would guess close to $1,000 in materials for a flake and candy paint job.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Jul 26 2008, 07:43 AM~11182915
> *I have over $800 in material for a full coverage flake job so I would guess close to $1,000 in materials for a flake and candy paint job.
> *


stop procrastinaiting and paint it allready :biggrin:


----------



## S10lifted (Nov 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jul 26 2008, 07:41 AM~11182959
> *stop procrastinaiting and paint it allready :biggrin:
> *


Sunday the Caprice should be all blocked out and ready to be sprayed so hopefully next weekend I'll have the pics up :biggrin:


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

holy shit. my prices for a kandy start at 1500, and people still complain and say it's too much.


----------



## themadmexican (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fleezie84+Jul 23 2008, 03:51 PM~11161408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


people are ignorant. and from some of the stuff you posted, i'd jack up the prices.


----------



## fleezie84 (Dec 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2008, 04:51 PM~11186077
> *holy shit. my prices for a kandy start at 1500, and people still complain and say it's too much.
> *


 I have seen your work in person and it kicks ass at 1500 people would be fools not to have you spray their shit, but damn homie you should bring the prices up so you make what you deserve for the work you do!!


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2008, 04:51 PM~11186077
> *holy shit. my prices for a kandy start at 1500, and people still complain and say it's too much.
> *


Thats very cheap.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jul 24 2008, 02:41 AM~11165808
> *Auto Enhancements @ 2221 Central in Albuquerque does candy and flake for $1500.
> *


hmmm :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by nittygritty_@Jul 27 2008, 11:37 PM~11194177
> *Thats very cheap.
> *


1,500 :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2008, 06:51 PM~11186077
> *holy shit. my prices for a kandy start at 1500, and people still complain and say it's too much.
> *


I'm assuming you painted your own car. :thumbsup: If that's the case, people should be kicked in the head for arguing that your work is too expensive!  :buttkick:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

21 JARS @ $50 a Jar, and 7 Gallons of clear @ $100, not counting reducers and activators, cuff pads and Primer. I bet I had $2500 in supplies alone. Total price would go from 5k-7k full flake and clear.


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

we start at 6500.00 for a kandy and i have a 6 mo waiting list for them ,anyone who says they can do it fo 1500.00 is cutting alot of corners and or using cheap shit


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by customizer_@Jul 28 2008, 03:33 PM~11198054
> *we start at 6500.00 for a kandy and i have a 6 mo waiting list for them ,anyone who says they can do it fo 1500.00 is cutting alot of corners and or using cheap shit
> *


That is what it comes down to, it is just the cheap Kandy


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the problem about here in Miami is that EVERYONE does kandy, so the prices are much less than anywhere else. I had my prices up to 1500 just to walk in and spray a car for a while, but now I'm back to under a grand to spray a kandy. That's me not including anything, not prepping anything, I just show up, mix the paint and spray it. Which is still cheap as hell, but I got to do it in order to make money. If not, I would be without any work. I would be better off moving to another state, or up state for about a year or two and open up a shop and make some money then come back down to Miami after. But down here, all the money is in insurance work. And BTW, I use PPG clear, with HOK base, flake, and kandy. 

If anyone wants to see my work, check out my myspace at www.myspace.com/sprayinthakandy


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 28 2008, 05:59 PM~11199237
> *the problem about here in Miami is that EVERYONE does kandy, so the prices are much less than anywhere else. I had my prices up to 1500 just to walk in and spray a car for a while, but now I'm back to under a grand to spray a kandy. That's me not including anything, not prepping anything, I just show up, mix the paint and spray it. Which is still cheap as hell, but I got to do it in order to make money. If not, I would be without any work. I would be better off moving to another state, or up state for about a year or two and open up a shop and make some money then come back down to Miami after. But down here, all the money is in insurance work. And BTW, I use PPG clear, with HOK base, flake, and kandy.
> 
> If anyone wants to see my work, check out my myspace at www.myspace.com/sprayinthakandy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

$5000.00 to 10,000.00 depending on how much preping the guy does in order to have a flawless paint job. when it comes to candy paint, u get what u pay for. its takes skill to lay down a candy paint. thats why those who can do it get paid for it


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customizer_@Jul 28 2008, 02:33 PM~11198054
> *we start at 6500.00 for a kandy and i have a 6 mo waiting list for them ,anyone who says they can do it fo 1500.00 is cutting alot of corners and or using cheap shit
> *



thats not if the guys only job is to spray the paint. and everything else been done, all the prep work and primer sealer put on and wet sanded down


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 28 2008, 06:42 PM~11200183
> *:uh:
> *



OK, because you know what I use. You're still mad because Chris never finished your bodywork, so don't put no faces about what you assume is my fault. Go somewhere else with that bull shit. Ain't no one starting no shit with you.


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2008, 07:46 PM~11200216
> *$5000.00 to 10,000.00  depending on how much preping the guy does in order to have a flawless paint job.  when it comes to candy paint, u get what u pay for.  its takes skill to lay down a candy paint. thats why those who can do it get paid for it
> *



agreed


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 28 2008, 03:59 PM~11199237
> *the problem about here in Miami is that EVERYONE does kandy, so the prices are much less than anywhere else. I had my prices up to 1500 just to walk in and spray a car for a while, but now I'm back to under a grand to spray a kandy. That's me not including anything, not prepping anything, I just show up, mix the paint and spray it. Which is still cheap as hell, but I got to do it in order to make money. If not, I would be without any work. I would be better off moving to another state, or up state for about a year or two and open up a shop and make some money then come back down to Miami after. But down here, all the money is in insurance work. And BTW, I use PPG clear, with HOK base, flake, and kandy.
> 
> If anyone wants to see my work, check out my myspace at www.myspace.com/sprayinthakandy
> *





Your not paying for materials or anything / They buy all that .....???? So,, what your saying is that you get a Grand - Just to spray the paint ........????


If your buying the paint - That would leave you with about $20 in your pocket.....


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 28 2008, 08:12 PM~11200444
> *OK, because you know what I use. You're still mad because Chris never finished your bodywork, so don't put no faces about what you assume is my fault. Go somewhere else with that bull shit. Ain't no one starting no shit with you.
> *


MAN don't get me started on you, and I am going to just leave this alone really cause I would care less about anyone pressing charges against me after that fiasco you had with my car that EVIL had to fix, Priming over Pinstripe, Tape that was stuck to all my rubber seals. Left my car in someones yard for damn near a year. That was your project that we started with, went from a QUOTED $1500 to $3500 just like that. And you was not using any HOK, you was using some cheap ass Kandy. Just glad that EVIL got the car and did the work. TRUST ME do not take anything to this clown. Well do it, then you'll be like DIRTY you were right!!!


----------



## 96' lincoln (May 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 29 2008, 08:28 AM~11204367
> *MAN don't get me started on you, and I am going to just leave this alone really cause I would care less about anyone pressing charges against me after that fiasco you had with my car that EVIL had to fix, Priming over Pinstripe, Tape that was stuck to all my rubber seals.  Left my car in someones yard for damn near a year.  That was your project that we started with, went from a QUOTED $1500 to $3500 just like that.  And you was not using any HOK, you was using some cheap ass Kandy.  Just glad that EVIL got the car and did the work.  TRUST ME do not take anything to this clown.  Well do it, then you'll be like DIRTY you were right!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

RIGHT NOW IM DOING A 59 ELCO ,MOLDED FRAME ,KANDIED,FLAKED.AIRBRUSHED AND PATTERED OUT FOR 10 ,PLUS WE FIXED THE FLOORS SOMEONE FUCKED UP AND FITTED THE SKIRTS .AND IN MY SHOP WERE USING ALSA KANDY AND SOME HOK ,BUT WE ALWAYS USE GOOD CLEAR AND THAT SHIT COST ABOUT 400.00 A GALLON .PLUS IVE BEEN SPRAYING KANDY FOR 20 YEARS ,IF YOU WANNA SEE SOME OF THEM CHECK OUT MYSPACE ,JEEF, THE CUSTOMIZER THERES SOME PICS UP THERE


----------



## DRòN (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 29 2008, 05:56 AM~11204030
> *Your not paying for materials or anything / They buy all that .....???? So,, what your saying is that you get a Grand - Just to spray the paint ........????
> If your buying the paint - That would leave you with about $20 in your pocket.....
> *


trick o treat just walks in and sprays. the owner of the car buys the paint and materials, rents the booth, pays someone to cut and buff it, and PAYS A BODYMAN TO DO THE BODY WORK (which i beleave was the problem with dirty, the body man took long or w/e i dunno the details)


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Jul 29 2008, 07:28 AM~11204367
> *MAN don't get me started on you, and I am going to just leave this alone really cause I would care less about anyone pressing charges against me after that fiasco you had with my car that EVIL had to fix, Priming over Pinstripe, Tape that was stuck to all my rubber seals.  Left my car in someones yard for damn near a year.  That was your project that we started with, went from a QUOTED $1500 to $3500 just like that.  And you was not using any HOK, you was using some cheap ass Kandy.  Just glad that EVIL got the car and did the work.  TRUST ME do not take anything to this clown.  Well do it, then you'll be like DIRTY you were right!!!
> *



That "someones yard" was the bodyman's house that was supposed to do the bodywork. He's the one that never finished your car, he's the one that primered over everything, I'm a PAINTER, and PAINTER ONLY. And if I never even got a chance to even think about painting the car, how the fuck would you know what paint I would be using? What are you, Ms. Cleo?


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jul 29 2008, 03:56 AM~11204030
> *Your not paying for materials or anything / They buy all that .....???? So,, what your saying is that you get a Grand - Just to spray the paint ........????
> If your buying the paint - That would leave you with about $20 in your pocket.....
> *


And yes, I just walk in and spray cars. Some one already tapes them up, pre-cleans it, tack rags it, leaves it in the booth ready to spray.

For that exact reason that Dirty is speaking about is why I changed over to this method. I used to get the customers, then pay a bodyman to do all the body and prep work. But it's not easy to find a good bodyman that sticks to his word and get's cars done, so I just got a couple body guys that call me up to spray the stuff for them, and I give them a price, which is usually anywhere from 500 for a base coat, up to 1000 for a kandy, and 1500 for a kandy on a SUV.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2+Jul 28 2008, 05:59 PM~11199237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno:


----------



## carsofabq (Jan 3, 2008)

Guys that charge these low prices are just bringing down the industry big time.

Charging these prices and the customers wondering why they get what they get and talk all kinds of shit... I get people all the time saying this guy will do it for this price. You get what you get if you are that hurting for business then something must be wrong with your end product that you get all these low-ballers complaining that the price is to high. If you have to ask the price it is to much for you so move on.


If you do cheap ass work then you will get that rep cheap paint cheap price go to this guy or that guy.

Now I am not saying anything about you all on here I don't know any of you and without seeing cars in person i cant say anything about your work. This is just in general and just my two pennies


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jul 30 2008, 07:33 AM~11213535
> *
> Dino, who did yours?  PM me if you want...
> :dunno:
> *


illustrious auto works


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carsofabq_@Jul 30 2008, 09:28 PM~11220419
> *Guys that charge these low prices are just bringing down the industry big time.
> 
> Charging these prices and the customers wondering why they get what they get and talk all kinds of shit... I get people all the time saying this guy will do it for this price. You get what you get if you are that hurting for business then something must be wrong with your end product that you get all these low-ballers complaining that the price is to high. If you have to ask the price it is to much for you so move on.
> ...



This is the reason why I have to charge so little. Since everyone else charges cheap, if I don't lower my prices, I will get no work. But anyway, all I do is walk in and spray. I'll spray what ever the customer buys, but I always suggest HOK and PPG.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jul 30 2008, 10:52 PM~11220633
> *illustrious auto works
> *


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

YOU KNOW IF YOU TAKE PRIDE IN UR WORK YOU WOULD GET PAID FOR IT .AND U WOULD NOT JUST WALK IN AND SPRAY SOMETHING.YOU WOULD BE INVOLVED FROM THE START .I WOULD NEVER PAINT OVER SOMEONE ELSES BODY OR PRIMER WORK .BECAUSE YOU GET WHAT UR GETTING NOW PEOPLE DOGGIN U FOR SOME SHIT U DIDNT DO .AND SOME OF THE OTHER PEOPLE IN HERE R RIGHT ALOT OF PEOPLE SAY THEY CAN DO KANDIES BUT THEY DONT DO REAL KANDIES . I HAD A GUY COME TO ME FOR A KANDY AND SAID HE HAD JUST WENT TO A SHOP ACROSS TOWN AND GOT AN ESTIMATE .I ASKED HIM IF THEY SHOWED HIM PICS OR CARS THEY AHD DONE KNOWING THEY COULDNT DO THE JOB FOR HIM ,WHEN HE WALKED INTO MY SHOP THERE WERE 3 KANDIES SITTING THERE ,AND GUESS WHO GOT THE JOB .SO TAKE PRIDE IN YOURE SELF AND UR WORK .AND CHRGE THE RIGHT AMOUNT AND YOU'LL GET THE WORK .I HAVE A KANDY IN THE SHOP I WAS 4000.00 MORE THE THE HIGHEST BID HE HAD GOTTEN AND I GOT THAT JOB TOO


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, I've been painting kandy since as long as I've been painting. Heck, the third car I ever painted was a kandy. I'm no body man, and I don't try to be one, so that's why I no longer am involved in anything. Trust me, you aren't in tuned with the situation down here. I'm sure I could charge a lot more for a kandy, but I no longer have a shop. I guess you can say that I'm a "free lance custom painter". So I just get called in to spray cars for people. I have done plenty of kandies, and the majority of cars that I have painted have been kandies. And I'm very aware about having previous work to show. I never cared for making a portfolio, and I've lost work for that reason. So I've been putting together some pictures of my work to get one going.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

900 bucks


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

it aint kandy if it didnt cost a couple of g's. i say 3500-5000. for kandy paint. i aint talkin about that ford red, or some concentrate either.


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jul 31 2008, 06:19 PM~11228780
> *it aint kandy if it didnt cost a couple of g's.  i say 3500-5000. for kandy paint. i aint talkin about that ford red, or some concentrate either.
> *


no, I was quoted 900 bucks and I already had the paint that was including body work and the guy has experience shooting candy paint. another person was going to charge me 1200 dollars


----------



## voodoochassis (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 26 2008, 04:51 PM~11186077
> *holy shit. my prices for a kandy start at 1500, and people still complain and say it's too much.
> *


shit that is all we get around here to damn much complaining..they think every damn paint shop is a [email protected]&%king paint your wagon for 199bucks and do all the body work too..


----------



## Navarro_Customs (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by customizer_@Jul 31 2008, 12:58 PM~11225802
> *YOU KNOW IF YOU TAKE PRIDE IN UR WORK YOU WOULD GET PAID FOR IT .AND U WOULD NOT JUST WALK IN AND SPRAY SOMETHING.YOU WOULD BE INVOLVED FROM THE START .I WOULD NEVER PAINT OVER SOMEONE ELSES BODY OR PRIMER WORK .BECAUSE YOU GET WHAT UR GETTING NOW PEOPLE DOGGIN U FOR SOME SHIT U DIDNT DO .AND SOME OF THE OTHER PEOPLE IN HERE R RIGHT ALOT OF PEOPLE SAY THEY CAN DO KANDIES BUT THEY DONT DO REAL KANDIES . I HAD A GUY COME TO ME FOR A KANDY AND SAID HE HAD JUST WENT TO A SHOP ACROSS TOWN AND GOT AN ESTIMATE .I ASKED HIM IF THEY SHOWED HIM PICS OR CARS THEY AHD DONE KNOWING THEY COULDNT DO THE JOB FOR HIM ,WHEN HE WALKED INTO MY SHOP THERE WERE 3 KANDIES SITTING THERE ,AND GUESS WHO GOT THE JOB .SO TAKE PRIDE IN YOURE SELF AND UR WORK .AND CHRGE THE RIGHT AMOUNT AND YOU'LL GET THE WORK .I HAVE A KANDY IN THE SHOP I WAS 4000.00 MORE THE THE HIGHEST BID HE HAD GOTTEN AND I GOT THAT JOB TOO
> *


customizer did my car and it came out nice


----------



## customizer (Dec 26, 2004)

GOOD LOOKIN OUT HOMIE THE MONTE LOOKS GREAT ALL TOGETHER DOGG


----------



## thecandyman (Jun 28, 2006)

why not get paid for something you love to do , take pride in your work and enjoy the fruits of your labor , peace 


the candyman


----------



## CadiKingpin (Mar 26, 2007)

WORD!!!


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

What about Tijuana?


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

[/quote]


very nice!!
as said before you get what you pay for.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thecandyman_@Sep 3 2008, 10:12 PM~11512218
> *why not get paid for something you love to do , take pride in your work and enjoy the fruits of your labor , peace
> the candyman
> *



true! candyman puts it down!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jul 28 2008, 05:46 PM~11200216
> *$5000.00 to 10,000.00  depending on how much preping the guy does in order to have a flawless paint job.  when it comes to candy paint, u get what u pay for.  its takes skill to lay down a candy paint. thats why those who can do it get paid for it
> *


 :yes:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Jul 24 2008, 12:41 AM~11165808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a shitty paint job and concentrates :dunno:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Jul 30 2008, 05:14 AM~11213503
> *And yes, I just walk in and spray cars. Some one already tapes them up, pre-cleans it, tack rags it, leaves it in the booth ready to spray.
> 
> For that exact reason that Dirty is speaking about is why I changed over to this method. I used to get the customers, then pay a bodyman to do all the body and prep work. But it's not easy to find a good bodyman that sticks to his word and get's cars done, so I just got a couple body guys that call me up to spray the stuff for them, and I give them a price, which is usually anywhere from 500 for a base coat, up to 1000 for a kandy, and 1500 for a kandy on a SUV.
> *


wow dog i guess u got some ball cuz i wont kandy paint shit if did not do the body work MYSELF


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Sep 4 2008, 11:23 AM~11517256
> *wow dog i guess u got some ball cuz i wont kandy paint shit if did not do the body work MYSELF
> *


yup


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

>


very nice!!
as said before you get what you pay for.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
amen......look at the QOI in this paint job you can see the detail of the trees and grass in the reflection i would like to see a 900 paint job do this.


----------



## STUPA FLECK (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by customizer_@Jul 31 2008, 01:58 PM~11225802
> *YOU KNOW IF YOU TAKE PRIDE IN UR WORK YOU WOULD GET PAID FOR IT .AND U WOULD NOT JUST WALK IN AND SPRAY SOMETHING.YOU WOULD BE INVOLVED FROM THE START .I WOULD NEVER PAINT OVER SOMEONE ELSES BODY OR PRIMER WORK .BECAUSE YOU GET WHAT UR GETTING NOW PEOPLE DOGGIN U FOR SOME SHIT U DIDNT DO .AND SOME OF THE OTHER PEOPLE IN HERE R RIGHT ALOT OF PEOPLE SAY THEY CAN DO KANDIES BUT THEY DONT DO REAL KANDIES . I HAD A GUY COME TO ME FOR A KANDY AND SAID HE HAD JUST WENT TO A SHOP ACROSS TOWN AND GOT AN ESTIMATE .I ASKED HIM IF THEY SHOWED HIM PICS OR CARS THEY AHD DONE KNOWING THEY COULDNT DO THE JOB FOR HIM ,WHEN HE WALKED INTO MY SHOP THERE WERE 3 KANDIES SITTING THERE ,AND GUESS WHO GOT THE JOB .SO TAKE PRIDE IN YOURE SELF AND UR WORK .AND CHRGE THE RIGHT AMOUNT AND YOU'LL GET THE WORK .I HAVE A KANDY IN THE SHOP I WAS 4000.00 MORE THE THE HIGHEST BID HE HAD GOTTEN AND I GOT THAT JOB TOO
> *


Ya ,when I was comin up I did candy flake for almost nothing, the problem with that is that you cant spend as much time as you want to because of obvious reasons, so what you get is a job that you have to cut corners, at worst the whole think goes sideways, at best you have some thing that looks good with a few flaws,the problem is that your the one taking all the risks so your customer can get a cheap paint job, well I didnt want to be known for cheapnshitty paint jobs, so like you , I wont paint a car unless I : strip it to metal, metal finish and mock all the panels to fit, do all body work, prime block, prime,block.....,for candy ,flake i'll put my base down ,usually silver or gold, then mad flake, then 3 heavy coats of clear, let that sit then hard block with 600 then 800, then i'll lay my candy and any fades or patterns, then 3 more coats of clear, let that sit, then wet block with 800 , then 3 more coats, let that sit for 3 months then wetsand with 1000, 1500, 2000, 2500, 3000, then buff. anyway my point is that no one in the world can do that for $ 1500, and thats what it takes for a real nice job, so for those of you looking to get a car painted, know that you get what you pay for, and those out there comin up as painters, do a good job, and charge accordingly. I used to cater to customers budgets, now they cater to my price....................oh yea I dont give quotes....$40 an hour


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

1200.00-1500.00 JUST IN MATERIALS ALL H.O.K
KANDYS 5500.00-7500.00 BODY AND PAINT ALL JAMBS UNDER TRUNK AND HOOD.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

ONLY HOUSE OF KOLOR MATERIALS UK KANDY NO CONCENTRATE HERE.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

.......


----------

